# 33wks pg with Twins - movement not as strong?



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I wonder if you can help please.  

I'm 33wks pg with twins and since yesterday the babies movements don't seem to feel as strong, just gentle flutterings rather than the kicks and pokes I'm used to.  I've been getting what I've assumed are Braxton Hicks and these have started getting more intense over the past week, I presume that this will happen as they get bigger, but just wondered if I need to get it checked out.  My MW is on Holiday this week and don't want to ring the hospital unless I need to.

Also, I'm up every 1.5 - 2hrs in the night for a wee (turning over & getting out of bed hurts like mad...maybe a case of SPD?) but not nearly as often during the day.

Hoping you can help

Thanks Rebecca  xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think probably the reason that you are needing to wee so much during the night is because when you lie down, there's a lot more pressure on your bladder, so it feels full a lot quicker than when you are up and about.

Is it just since you've got up today that you haven't felt as many movements?  Have you tried drinking some really ice cold water, and have something sweet, like a mars bar or something, if in an hour after that, you are still not feeling the usual movements, give your delivery suite a ring and they can monitor them and check they are ok.  It's likely that they've just changed postion a bit and their limbs aren't against your abdomen, but it's always worth being sure.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, I've had a cold drink and some chocolate and have since had 2 light kicks.

I've phoned the mw who is covering my mw's case load and she is going to pop in around lunchtime to do the hb's and has said I'll need to count the kicks for the rest of the day and if they're not as usual probably go up to the hospital for proper monitoring.

Thanks again for your help, I'll let you know how I get on!

Love Becca xx[br]: 31/08/06, 11:32Hi again, just an update for you, the mw has been and both heartbeats were fine. The babies now seem to have woken up and are booting and poking their mummy for England !!

Thanks again for your help

Love Becca xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

always the way, monitoring usually wakes them up! 

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, it's typical!!


----------

